
7 ways to destroy feeling helpless while looking for work - MarkPearce
https://www.markpearce.net/single-post/2018/01/30/Looking-for-work-7-ways-to-destroy-feeling-helpless-in-your-job-search
======
dazc
Your site doesn't work without JavaScript turned on. Then you have this
annoying pop-up and then I gave up.

If you want people to read and critique your article try and help them out a
bit?

~~~
MarkPearce
Fixed the pop-up issue. Thanks for that. As it's a Wix site, the JavaScript
issue appears to be something they're working on.

------
MarkPearce
Would welcome critique to this article if people have the time. It has been
written to help a group of unemployed people see things differently.

------
MarkPearce
Thanks, Dazc. How would you recommend I get around the Javascript problem? I
can fix the pop up.

